# Steering frozen 40 hp evinrude teleflex



## bfish (May 19, 2008)

The steering rod is frozen in the tube how do you unfreeze it. I disconnected it from motor,the motor moves freely. How much would the repair cost?


----------



## csmigels (Nov 2, 2013)

happened to me on a boat i bought , spray as much 
PB blaster or sea foam penetrating lube in there as you can , take a rubber ,or plastic dead blow hammer and tap, tap ,TAP until it frees up, I need up with a 2x4 on the end and the taps were hammer of thor style but the boat sat for 7 years before I got my hands in it.


----------



## Snagged Line (Sep 30, 2007)

csmigels said:


> happened to me on a boat i bought , spray as much
> PB blaster or sea foam penetrating lube in there as you can , take a rubber ,or plastic dead blow hammer and tap, tap ,TAP until it frees up, I need up with a 2x4 on the end and the taps were hammer of thor style but the boat sat for 7 years before I got my hands in it.



Also it helps to have someone apply pressure to try to turn the wheel ( without forcing it )While you tap on it...


----------



## wld1985 (Oct 2, 2007)

If that dont work, you need to remove the nut on the steering arm and clean the old grease/salt Junk out of it and reapply some grease... I had that happen to a boat I owned years ago...


----------



## X-Shark (Oct 3, 2007)

> Also it helps to have someone apply pressure to try to turn the wheel ( without forcing it )While you tap on it...



Be VERY careful here.....to much force and you can strip the steering box.

I have a 1in thick about 2in X 3in block of alum that I set against the rod and hit on the alum.

To much banging on the rod itself can mushroom it or deform the hole where the Drag link goes.


----------



## Breeze Fabricators (Oct 2, 2007)

Bring it to us. I'll have it apart in 5 minutes. Heat and air hammer.


----------



## bfish (May 19, 2008)

I tapped the rod in some but it's still froze. Is the cable inside the rod?


----------



## KingCrab (Apr 29, 2012)

Breeze Fabricators said:


> Bring it to us. I'll have it apart in 5 minutes. Heat and air hammer.


That Quick.:thumbsup:


----------



## bfish (May 19, 2008)

I tapped it but it moved the rod further in the tube still frozen. Is there a wire cable inside the rod? I an turn the rod but the whole tube moves and it sounded like wire clicking in the rod


----------



## panhandleslim (Jan 11, 2013)

Show us a picture of what you are looking at.


----------



## kanaka (Oct 3, 2007)

bfish said:


> I tapped it but it moved the rod further in the tube still frozen. Is there a wire cable inside the rod? I an turn the rod but the whole tube moves and it sounded like wire clicking in the rod


----------



## sureicanfish (Sep 30, 2007)

HEAT and beat


----------



## floater1 (Oct 31, 2007)

Easiest will be to use a cherry picker remove motor and beat cable out clean out tilt tube grease and reinstall


----------



## bfish (May 19, 2008)

So the motor has to be removed to take the cable out?why


----------



## Snagged Line (Sep 30, 2007)

Most smaller boats do not have enough room between motor and side of boat to pull steering ram from motor without removing the motor so it can be moved away from center of transom..... you never posted pics, so best guess is it will need to come off.......................


----------



## feelin' wright (Oct 7, 2007)

Did you take the nut loose on the starboard side as well? Once your steering rod is out, we typically get a long wire brush and put it in a cordless drill and clean the tube this way. Works great.


----------



## bfish (May 19, 2008)

I hearted it and hammered in the rod in about an inch but it is still froze and tight. I'm afraid I wont be able to pull the rod back out


----------



## Fish Sticks (Feb 28, 2014)

Mine was stuck and like a lot of people said get a heating torch and heat it up then start beating. Sometimes takes a lot of effort. We tried pb blaster which I have heard good reviews on but did not work for us.


----------



## jacobmandel (Jul 7, 2011)

you probably mushroomed the end and now its wedged, back at George stone we used to use a air hammer with a old piece of rod and it worked it out pretty good.


----------



## csmigels (Nov 2, 2013)

Don't forget they make brass punches for a reason, Harbor freight sells them a lot cheaper than steering cables.


----------



## bfish (May 19, 2008)

Ri don't have a torch will a heat gun be enough?


----------



## X-Shark (Oct 3, 2007)

Nope!


----------



## bfish (May 19, 2008)

The steering rod is in the steering tube. The cable is in the rod. It moves but the rod does not. Does this mean it's broken inside?


----------



## floater1 (Oct 31, 2007)

Sounds like it unless the helm is stripped


----------

